# Day Trip from Boston



## LisaH (Jul 10, 2012)

I will be in Boston next week on business and have Thursday available for fun. Do you have any recommendation for how to best use the day? I am thinking about taking a day trip to either Cape Cod or maybe Maine Coast.  Any good tour company you know that I should use?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2012)

If you haven't done the Freedom Trail in Boston, why leave for a day trip? There is enough cool stuff there. Otherwise, a boat ride to Martha's Vineyard is a good break. Once there you can see lots on foot and the either free or very low cost buses on the island.

Jim


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 10, 2012)

How about choosing some of these places: Plum Island, Gloucester, Rockport, Newburyport, Parker River National Wildlife Refuge?  

Whatever you do, enjoy it.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 10, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> If you haven't done the Freedom Trail in Boston, why leave for a day trip? There is enough cool stuff there. Otherwise, a boat ride to Martha's Vineyard is a good break. Once there you can see lots on foot and the either free or very low cost buses on the island.
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim. I have been to Boston several times and did Freedom Trail before. Martha's Vineyard sounds interesting...




Bwolf said:


> How about choosing some of these places: Plum Island, Gloucester, Rockport, Newburyport, Parker River National Wildlife Refuge?
> 
> Whatever you do, enjoy it.



Thanks! I have no idea where and what these places are (except Rockport) but I will do some research. BTW, do you know anyone who provide organized tour for these places? I only have one day and feel a bit lazy to do the planning myself.  
Also, I do not have a car but, if necessary, will consider renting a car for the day.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's a link to Gray Line's Boston offerings: http://www.grayline.com/United_States_-_Boston/View_All Not cheap, but no need for a car or any driving or entrance fees.

I'm sure there are other tour companies too.

Jim


----------



## jmurp62 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Boston Native*

I grew up in Boston, split between Mission Hill and Jamaica Plain. If you are a nature buff you could take the T to Forest Hills and walk to the Arbs (http://arboretum.harvard.edu/) Over 15,000 species of trees and shrubs are in the Arnold Arboretum. A great place to commune with Nature. There is also the Jamaica Pond (http://jamaicapond.com/). Jamaica Pond is in the Jamaica Plain neighborhood of Boston, Massachusetts, and was first included in Boston's "Emerald Necklace" of parks in 1892.  Many people enjoy walking or running on the 1.5 mile path around the pond. 
There are also plenty of places to eat. My favorites are The Galway House (http://www.galwayhouse.net/content/) on Centre St. My nephews girlfriend Alison works there. Tell her uncle Jimmy sent you. They have the best fish and steaks around. Ask your server for a suggestion. There is also Doyle's on Washington St(http://www.doylescafeboston.com/). These are not trendy places, just good fresh food. Doyle's had scenes of the Brinks Job filmed there and has the best pizza outside the North End. Can you tell I'm proud of my home town yet? 
So I say, get out into the neighborhoods of Boston. Take a tour of Fenway. Check out the Museum Of Science of Fine Arts. Go see the Isabella Stuart Gardener House. No reason to leave the cith. I hope you enjoy your day!!! Go Sox


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 10, 2012)

Commuter Rail will get you to Rockport and Newburyport.  Local transportation should get you to points nearby.  

http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/rail/

Rockport is a walk-around place.  

jmurp62's suggestion also sound good.

Keep us informed.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Salem, MA
Plimouth Plantation - a recreation of the Pilgrim's village in 1627
Maine is 1 hour north by car
Portland, ME is 2 hours north by car.  If you go there, visit the Old Port, an historic section of town for interesting shops, galleries and restaurants - often on the same block as fishing boat docks.  Also in Portland, you can get on one of the ferries and go to one of the islands in the bay or just stay on and enjoy the sun and water.

In Boston, you can take a Duck boat or other cruises in the bay.  Also, you can ride the commuter ferry - very low cost.


----------



## Mel (Jul 10, 2012)

jmurp62 said:


> I grew up in Boston, split between Mission Hill and Jamaica Plain. If you are a nature buff you could take the T to Forest Hills and walk to the Arbs (http://arboretum.harvard.edu/) Over 15,000 species of trees and shrubs are in the Arnold Arboretum. A great place to commune with Nature. There is also the Jamaica Pond (http://jamaicapond.com/). Jamaica Pond is in the Jamaica Plain neighborhood of Boston, Massachusetts, and was first included in Boston's "Emerald Necklace" of parks in 1892.  Many people enjoy walking or running on the 1.5 mile path around the pond.
> There are also plenty of places to eat. My favorites are The Galway House (http://www.galwayhouse.net/content/) on Centre St. My nephews girlfriend Alison works there. Tell her uncle Jimmy sent you. They have the best fish and steaks around. Ask your server for a suggestion. There is also Doyle's on Washington St(http://www.doylescafeboston.com/). These are not trendy places, just good fresh food. Doyle's had scenes of the Brinks Job filmed there and has the best pizza outside the North End. Can you tell I'm proud of my home town yet?
> So I say, get out into the neighborhoods of Boston. Take a tour of Fenway. Check out the Museum Of Science of Fine Arts. Go see the Isabella Stuart Gardener House. No reason to leave the cith. I hope you enjoy your day!!! Go Sox


I'll give a second to Galway House, we often go there when visiting my parents (I grew up in Brookline).  Also agree on the Gardner Museum, the scene of a major art heist in 1990.  You haven't seen Boston until you've visited several neighborhoods, each with its own personality.


----------



## radmoo (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with a car.  As previously stated, you could take commuter rail to Salem or Rockport, AMTRAK to Portland or Ferry to Ptown or Hingham.  Another thought might be visiting JFK Museum if you haven't already done so.  And of course if Sox are in town, there's always a game at Fenway!!


----------



## theo (Jul 11, 2012)

*Very bad idea, at least RIGHT NOW...*



Bwolf said:


> How about choosing some of these places: Plum Island, Gloucester, Rockport, Newburyport, Parker River National Wildlife Refuge?



While all are excellent suggestions, north coastal MA is currently at the very *peak* of its' annual infestation of voracious, bloodthirsty greenhead flies. This phenomenon occurs each summer, generally commencing in very early July and usually lasting for just a little more than 3 weeks thereafter. DEET is completely ineffective in repelling these bast$%^s; they regard DEET as either seasoning or as "meat tenderizer".  

I was in Newburyport MA just this past weekend and personally know whereof I speak. The  Parker River NWR (with it's expansive marsh areas, where these critters actually breed and hatch out) was absolutely infested. Locals who had been to Crane Beach in nearby Ipswich said that the greenheads were absolutely intolerable. 

If you've never actually been bitten by a greenhead fly, please take my word for it that's it's not at *at all* like "just a little mosquito bite". It's surprisingly painful and leaves behind a pretty impressive welt. 

Short version --- definitely choose *somewhere else* to go next week instead of coastal northern MA.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 12, 2012)

I would recommend the fast ferry to Ptown.  It is about 83$ for a day trip.

There is ferry for Salem also..

http://www.bostonharborcruises.com/about/


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 14, 2012)

If you're a beach person, you can take the blue line to Revere Beach.  It's an easy train ride and a gorgeous, large, white sand beach is right across the road from the "T" station.  We spent the day there today, enjoying the sand sculpture contest and the wonderful summer weather.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Sep 28, 2012)

Boston has a lot of Zipcar locations that might be worth checking out if you are looking to get a car for the day. There are plenty of activities Boston has to offer that I'm sure you haven't done - I've lived here for over a year and still find brand new things to do on a daily basis! However if you are looking to venture out, Cape Cod is a bit far, but is worth the drive. There are also a lot of local beaches that are nice as well, Marblehead, Beverly & Rockport are nice to start. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Davey54321 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Have you considered whale watching?*

We went years ago (late summer, early Fall, I believe) on a whalewatching trip out of Boston harbour and I would highly recommend that. While it didnt quite match up to the experience we had this past summer on Captain Daves boat off Dana Point, CA, I have fond memories of that trip as my first whale watching experience!
Vicki


----------



## tonyg (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anybody noticed that Lisa's trip was over 2 months or so ago ?


----------

